# Winamp 5 Codec Error



## Julien (21. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen 
die neue Version von dem Winamp Player
heruntergeladen (Version 5).

Dazu muss ich noch sagen das alles i.o. war bis ich 
Fruity Loops Samples hören & abspielen wollte. 
Ich kann sie einfach nicht hören und wenn ich
sie mit Winamp öffne heisst es immer
das dieses Format nicht abspielbar sei. Obwohl es
WAV ist, und dazu kommt so eine "Codec Error Fehlermeldung".

Sollte ich vielleicht Winamp neu installieren?
Oder meine Soundkarten Treiber updaten?

Danke für eure Antworten.

Greez Jul


----------



## acidwarrior (26. April 2004)

Hallo!

Vielleicht liegt es am "Ogg/Vorbis-Codec", mit dem die meisten FL-Sounds codiert wurden. Du scheinst somit kein Einzelfall zu sein!  ... denn ich hatte das Problem auch.

Falls du den noch nicht installiert hast, ich hab ihn mal hochgeladen!
<a href="http://piet.star-web.org/bonez/oggvorbiscodec.rar">
Ogg Vorbis Codec</a>

Das Rar-Archiv, ist zu 100% Virenfrei

Viel Spaß damit!

mfg Kai


----------



## Julien (28. April 2004)

dankeschön.. werde es demnächst mal testen. 

Greez Jul


----------

